# Possible Fly Swap.



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

With the winter months Im thinking there more time for fly tiers to spend at there benches so was wondering if anybodies interested in a Winter Fly Swap. Im not moving or having any reservations with my occupation this time so Ill be happy to Host. 

Chime in if your interested would like to get 12 people and set a deadline for all flies 
All level experiences of tying are welcome.

FYI: Ive post this on both boards uwn & bft so if you have you two usernames please post both or send me a PM with both names so I dont get confused


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

WTH. Sinergy. I'm in. 
Any theme? Fly type? Whatever you choose, I'm in.

GaryFish


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

You know me. I am tying a little everyday right now, so I am in.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

Sure, I'm game.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

I'm quite busy this go around (I got put in charge of scouts), but make sur to post the pics when they're all done.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

Sure, i'll do it....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

How many more do you need?
I have a cross-over fly that I tie on a bare jig hook.
It's a great still water fly.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

So Far we got 6 including my self

GaryFish 
madonafly
flyguy7
scott_rn
Grandpa D
sinergy


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

I'll join in.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

Any topic? I just finished up my flies for two other swaps so I am ready to go. Nymphs, dries, pupa, streamers, hoppers????????


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

I'd join in again, if you will have me.

Thanks, 
Griff


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*

Right on so far we got

GaryFish 
madonafly
flyguy7
scott_rn
Grandpa D
sinergy
bugchuker
GRIFF
CBW

Im thinking maybe 1 more person and will get this show on the road


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Possible Fly Swap*



madonafly said:


> Any topic? I just finished up my flies for two other swaps so I am ready to go. Nymphs, dries, pupa, streamers, hoppers????????


Lets do a Blue Collar Swap.. Tie your work horse fly or the fly that gets the job done


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Blue Collar Fly Swap.*

You really want everyone tying a prince nymph... just kidding, good luck guys


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

OK so we got 10 participators I think thats good entries for swap is not CLOSED Ill post a new thread called Blue Collar Fly Swap with all the details so everyone doesn't have to page through this on


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Blue Collar Fly Swap.*



manzquad said:


> You really want everyone tying a prince nymph... just kidding, good luck guys


LOL thats too funny


----------

